# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Novedades 12-07-2013 - Cyclone Box Update NaviFirm

## salem_165

*Novedades 12-07-2013 - Cyclone Box Update NaviFirm:* ** - A&ntilde;adido soporte de descarga de flashes autom&aacute;tico: NaviFirm. NaviFirm ya est&aacute; dentro de Cyclone. Ya no es necesario perder el tiempo buscando firmwares en Google. Una vez descargado el firmware desde NaviFirm ya estar&aacute; disponible en la pesta&ntilde;a BB5/DCT4/WP7.

----------

